# Equiband - anyone use?



## SEL (12 June 2017)

http://www.rvc.ac.uk/equine-vet/new...f-elastic-resistance-band-training-for-horses

They keep coming up as a sponsored post on my FB newsfeed. I've got a horse who is work in progress for strengthening her back and hindquarter muscles (PSSM / arthritis) and would be interested to know if anyone is using this system in practice right now?

We work in an equiami a couple of times a week for short periods and a lot of pole work but the advantage of the equiband would be that it could be used with a rider - which is when she really struggles to engage her core muscles. She has improved no end in the past few months with daily exercises, but ridden work is still hard for her. 

It seems expensive for what is really 2 pieces of elastic and I'm half wondering whether I could construct my own version!


----------



## HufflyPuffly (12 June 2017)

Super expensive for what it is! 

We made one for a friend, using tail bandages but the physio didn't think it would be effective enough (KS rehab), however I have heard of people buying the replacement bands and attaching to their own saddlecloth...


----------



## SEL (12 June 2017)

AlexHyde said:



			Super expensive for what it is! 

We made one for a friend, using tail bandages but the physio didn't think it would be effective enough (KS rehab), however I have heard of people buying the replacement bands and attaching to their own saddlecloth...
		
Click to expand...

I got a bit of a shock when I clicked through to look at prices! I was thinking about a DIY job with a saddle cloth and tail bandages too. Didn't realise you could buy the bands separately.....


----------



## HufflyPuffly (12 June 2017)

No I didn't, it was on a post on the BD facebook page I think where they said you could buy just the bands. To be honest we were quite happy with the tail bandages, but obviously my friend wants to do her best by the horse and was happy to follow the physio's advice.


----------



## Goldenstar (12 June 2017)

I bought one mainly because I am really nosy and can't resist trying new things .
I think they could be really useful to help develop the horses core .
I have not cracked fitting the straps my Physio can do it but I just can't quite get how she does it .
I am going to use it was leading Fatty from another horse as he gets back to work rolling injury .


----------



## Casey76 (12 June 2017)

SEL said:



http://www.rvc.ac.uk/equine-vet/new...f-elastic-resistance-band-training-for-horses

They keep coming up as a sponsored post on my FB newsfeed. I've got a horse who is work in progress for strengthening her back and hindquarter muscles (PSSM / arthritis) and would be interested to know if anyone is using this system in practice right now?

We work in an equiami a couple of times a week for short periods and a lot of pole work but the advantage of the equiband would be that it could be used with a rider - which is when she really struggles to engage her core muscles. She has improved no end in the past few months with daily exercises, but ridden work is still hard for her. 

It seems expensive for what is really 2 pieces of elastic and I'm half wondering whether I could construct my own version!
		
Click to expand...

I'm sure you could knock one up for yourself with a couple of yoga resistance bands!


----------



## PorkChop (12 June 2017)

I mock up my own with wide stretchy tail bandages, works just as well


----------



## SEL (12 June 2017)

PorkChop said:



			I mock up my own with wide stretchy tail bandages, works just as well 

Click to expand...

How tight do you do the tummy one? I've done tail bandage around the bottom, but I'm thinking a tummy bandage is worth a go. (Without me on board first off in case I get it wrong and we have a bucking strap instead!).

Yoga bands are a great idea. Off to google......


----------



## loz9 (12 June 2017)

I made a diy 1 with the replacement bands after seeing a friends full kit, not hard to do if you're good with a sewing machine. I will add that the bands are much stronger than any yoga/resistance band I was able to get hold of, & my sister works in a yoga studio, so I had a wide choice!
My goal was to help engage my horse's core, not for a specific problem, but in the hopes that it will prevent any future issues as he has quite a weak back. When used regularly it seems to have done the job


----------



## PorkChop (12 June 2017)

SEL said:



			How tight do you do the tummy one? I've done tail bandage around the bottom, but I'm thinking a tummy bandage is worth a go. (Without me on board first off in case I get it wrong and we have a bucking strap instead!).

Yoga bands are a great idea. Off to google......
		
Click to expand...

I have them very snug, I usually use two around the tummy and one around the hind end.


----------



## SEL (12 June 2017)

Goldenstar said:



			I bought one mainly because I am really nosy and can't resist trying new things .
I think they could be really useful to help develop the horses core .
I have not cracked fitting the straps my Physio can do it but I just can't quite get how she does it .
I am going to use it was leading Fatty from another horse as he gets back to work rolling injury .
		
Click to expand...

Do you think the proper straps do a better job than a DIY bandage?


----------



## DabDab (12 June 2017)

Interesting...
Is it bad that I noticed it's only trade marked and wondered how long before a cheaper copy appeared


----------



## Goldenstar (12 June 2017)

SEL said:



			Do you think the proper straps do a better job than a DIY bandage?
		
Click to expand...

Yes they are very much stronger than using a tail bandage .
As I said my Physio seems to fit them easily but tensioning myself well I just get in a strop with it .
I am going to use it on Fatty when he starts work so that will be interesting to see how it works as part of a fittening plan .


----------



## SheadonSaffron (19 October 2017)

Goldenstar said:



			Yes they are very much stronger than using a tail bandage .
As I said my Physio seems to fit them easily but tensioning myself well I just get in a strop with it .
I am going to use it on Fatty when he starts work so that will be interesting to see how it works as part of a fittening plan .
		
Click to expand...

Morning Goldenstar  I'm interested that you say this, because once the bands are fitted by your physio, you should not need to adjust / tension them at all - it's simply a case of clipping them onto the saddle pad.  There's a video here that helps with the fitting, in case it's of any use: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d7Dnb2gEMh0


----------



## Leo Walker (19 October 2017)

SheadonSaffron said:



			Morning Goldenstar  I'm interested that you say this, because once the bands are fitted by your physio, you should not need to adjust / tension them at all - it's simply a case of clipping them onto the saddle pad.  There's a video here that helps with the fitting, in case it's of any use: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d7Dnb2gEMh0

Click to expand...

You arent allowed to advertise your product on here. You will get an infraction if its seen that way by admin so just be aware


----------



## ElleSkywalker (19 October 2017)

Very timely thead as I've just been advised to look into one of these or a pessoa for in hand walking. Quite like the idea of this as I can use it ridden too.  The only problem I can see is that the horse does have a habit of throwing herself about so am wondering how this would cope with misbehaviour!


----------



## Tiddlypom (19 October 2017)

Don't know anything about the equiband, but the EquiAmi is great for in hand walking due to its ingenious non restrictive sliding loop, and IMHO way better than a Pessoa. It also definitely gives a bit of extra control if a rehabbing horse tries some airs above the ground . I've been out on the roads inhand for up to 40 minutes with an EquiAmi on a PSD rehab horse.


----------



## MadJ (19 October 2017)

I recently bought the Pro Core Trainer by Thermatex. I'm very pleased with how my horse is responding to this, the belly strap does make a difference to him and it's cheaper than Equiband. For those who possess sewing skills, I don't, you could easily make your own version.


----------



## DabDab (19 October 2017)

Leo Walker said:



			You arent allowed to advertise your product on here. You will get an infraction if its seen that way by admin so just be aware 

Click to expand...

I'll vouch that this poster is not the manufacturer. I agree the post reads a little like that, but just a strange way of phrasing I think.


----------



## Leo Walker (19 October 2017)

DabDab said:



			I'll vouch that this poster is not the manufacturer. I agree the post reads a little like that, but just a strange way of phrasing I think.
		
Click to expand...

Shes the distributor in the UK though.


----------

